# Woodhall Spa Final Payments



## Region3 (Feb 18, 2014)

To all booked in for the weekend at Woodhall Spa this April, I would now like to start collecting balances so that I can square up with Woodhall well before we go.

If you still have the payment details that you sent the deposit to they are still ok to use. If you don't please PM me for them, saying how you'd like to pay.

In order of preference;
Bank transfer
PayPal
Cheque

But really whatever suits you will be fine.

The balance required is Â£119

Thanks in advance for not making me chase you for it 

Also, if you have any preference for who you would like to share a room with, it will save me asking later on.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 18, 2014)

1 . Region3
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . Region3 Guest
5 . philly169 
6 . full_throttle 
7 . Crow 
8 . Linnets 
9 . patricks148 
10. Junior 
11. cookelad 
12. rickg 
13. pokerjoke 
14. LIG 
15. Hobbit 
16. ScienceBoy 
17. Qwerty
18. Leftie
19. Hooker 
20. golfdub 
21. mashleyR7
22. Nashy 
23. MKDave 
24. MYoung19 
25. Captainron 
26. drive4show 
27. Merv79 
28. ibsmith04 
29. Bogie Boy 
30. 
31. 
32.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll share with Merv79 please, when do you want the payments? Payday for me is 27th...is that OK?


----------



## cookelad (Feb 18, 2014)

Think Nashy already said we'd share a room best hadnt forget my earplugs! 

I'll get my money across to you after payday which is the 28th having turned February into a 5 week month!

Could you confirm the dates and times please?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 18, 2014)

Paydays are fine chaps.

I'd like to settle up with WS around the middle of March so no immediate mad rush, just from experience if you ask a week before you want it you get about a quarter in then you have to chase and nag like your Mother used to do.

A month should be plenty for grown men to organise themselves in  

Dates are April 26th/27th (Sat/Sun).
Playing the Bracken on the Saturday from 12:30pm
Playing the Hotchkin on the Sunday from 9:40am


----------



## Region3 (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone wanting in on this let me know asap. I can fit at least another one in, and possibly more.


----------



## Junior (Feb 18, 2014)

Payment sent Gary.  I dont mind who I share with....prefer a non-snorer


----------



## golfdub (Feb 18, 2014)

I got a good friend who would 100% join us and pay up within a week ?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 18, 2014)

Money transferred..... any share is OK:lol:


----------



## philly169 (Feb 18, 2014)

Will get this sorted on payday..

I'm happy to share with Scienceboy if he's still going and happy with that.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 18, 2014)

I think we should all go into a hat and a draw made FA cup style. 

LIG will be snoring against Hobbit etc...


----------



## Region3 (Feb 18, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I think we should all go into a hat and a draw made FA cup style. 

LIG will be snoring against Hobbit etc...
		
Click to expand...

Hold on to that thought. Not for the rooms, but I've got a few ideas I'm mulling over for the format of play. Want to try to sort some kind of team thing, but need to wait until final numbers to make a decision. Maybe either a random draw or captains choosing, something like that.

At the moment I'm thinking teams of 4. Play together Saturday with best 2 from 4 scores, then 4BBB Sunday (splitting teams up) in reverse scoreboard order.

I'm also assuming people will be ok with sticking a fiver in for prizes.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 18, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Hold on to that thought. Not for the rooms, but I've got a few ideas I'm mulling over for the format of play. Want to try to sort some kind of team thing, but need to wait until final numbers to make a decision. Maybe either a random draw or captains choosing, something like that.

At the moment I'm thinking teams of 4. Play together Saturday with best 2 from 4 scores, then 4BBB Sunday (splitting teams up) in reverse scoreboard order.

I'm also assuming people will be ok with sticking a fiver in for prizes.

Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a good format...  random draw or a draw from Cats or near Cats....   Â£5 is good. Played the Hotchkin Sun and can't wait to get back at it.. bar-steward, it was.... & I hit few bunkers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2014)

2blue said:



			I hit few bunkers

Click to expand...

you missed all the big ones tho :ears:


----------



## Leftie (Feb 18, 2014)

Paid and raring to go.

So many possible formats but I'm happy to go with the flow.  Mind you, if there's money at stake, Old Farts v Young Guns is usually a good banker


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the quick payments. Paid up are non-bold, and I'll update as and when more roll in.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . *the hammer* 
4 . *Region3 Guest1*
5 . *philly169* 
6 . *full_throttle* 
7 . Crow 
8 . *Linnets* 
9 . *patricks148* 
10. Junior 
11. *cookelad* 
12. *rickg* 
13. *pokerjoke* 
14. *LIG* 
15. *Hobbit* 
16. *ScienceBoy* 
17. *Qwerty* (Single)
18. Leftie (Single)
19. *Hooker* 
20. *golfdub* 
21. *mashleyR7* 
22. *Nashy* 
23. *MKDave* 
24. *MYoung19* 
25. *Captainron* 
26. *drive4show* 
27. *Merv79* 
28. *ibsmith04* (Single)
29. *Bogie Boy* 
30. *golfdub guest* 
31. *the hammer Guest* 
32.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Can you PM me your adr again and i will send a cheque off today.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 19, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Hi Can you PM me your adr again and i will send a cheque off today.
		
Click to expand...

Done and done.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I think we should all go into a hat and a draw made FA cup style. 

LIG will be snoring against Hobbit etc...
		
Click to expand...

Oi you!!

God help who gets me as a room mate...I've been likened to a water buffalo having sex in a tunnel - hope they meant snoring and not looks


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Done and done. 

Click to expand...

Cheque posted last week, so should be with you by now?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Cheque posted last week, so should be with you by now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes thanks Patrick, received Friday but not been able to update the list over the weekend.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 24, 2014)

Gary, I will do a BT for the balance to you. I was wondering if its ok to bring a guest, nice guy, good golfer and good etiquette but he doesn't have a official handicap.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooker said:



			Gary, I will do a BT for the balance to you. I was wondering if its ok to bring a guest, nice guy, good golfer and good etiquette but he doesn't have a official handicap.
		
Click to expand...

I've had an enquiry about the 1 open spot I have. If he doesn't take it it's all yours, will let you know in the next couple of days.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Gary, much appreciated. He is very keen so would be able to pay straight away etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 24, 2014)

Im very sorry Gary but I need to pull out of this, something has come up on the weekend that I can't really avoid 

Hope this doesn't cause a problem.  It will free up a single room for someone though.:thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im very sorry Gary but I need to pull out of this, something has come up on the weekend that I can't really avoid 

Hope this doesn't cause a problem.  It will free up a single room for someone though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Qwerty.

But on the plus side, I'll take that single room if still available.


----------



## Junior (Feb 24, 2014)

Crow said:



			Sorry to hear that Qwerty.

But on the plus side, I'll take that single room if still available. 

Click to expand...

Nuts , beat me to it by one post !!


----------



## golfdub (Feb 25, 2014)

I will pay up for myself and my guest on friday gary if thats ok ?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Crow said:



			Sorry to hear that Qwerty.

But on the plus side, I'll take that single room if still available. 

Click to expand...




Junior said:



			Nuts , beat me to it by one post !!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry guys, it might have already been 'bagsied'. Will let you know Nick.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im very sorry Gary but I need to pull out of this, something has come up on the weekend that I can't really avoid 

Hope this doesn't cause a problem.  It will free up a single room for someone though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem Dave. Can you send me details to get your Â£20 back to you please.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hooker said:



			Thanks Gary, much appreciated. He is very keen so would be able to pay straight away etc.
		
Click to expand...

Still not heard back from the other guy but since qwerty has had to drop out there is a definite space for your mate.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2014)

golfdub said:



			I will pay up for myself and my guest on friday gary if thats ok ?
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 25, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Still not heard back from the other guy but since qwerty has had to drop out there is a definite space for your mate.
		
Click to expand...

Thats brilliant I will BT the balance for both of us over tomorrow, also please put us down to share a room.

Thanks for sorting all this out, really looking forward to this!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Current list after filling the spaces and a couple more payments.

Keep 'em coming please 

1 . Region3
2 . 2blue
3 . *the hammer*
4 . *Region3 Guest1*
5 . *philly169*
6 . *full_throttle*
7 . Crow
8 . *Linnets*
9 . patricks148
10 . Junior
11 . *cookelad*
12 . *rickg*
13 . *pokerjoke*
14 . *LIG*
15 . Hobbit
16 . *ScienceBoy*
17 . *Hooker guest*
18 . Leftie
19 . *Hooker*
20 . *golfdub*
21 . *mashleyR7*
22 . *Nashy*
23 . *MKDave*
24 . *MYoung19*
25 . *Captainron*
26 . *drive4show*
27 . *Merv79*
28 . *ibsmith04*
29 . *Bogie Boy*
30 . *golfdub guest*
31 . *the hammer Guest*
32 . Rob2


----------



## LIG (Feb 26, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Sorry guys, it might have already been 'bagsied'. Will let you know Nick.
		
Click to expand...

The list is looong.....and distinguished! 
I think I was 3rd or 4th reserve.


----------



## rickg (Feb 26, 2014)

Gary, just paid by bank transfer mate...:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Feb 27, 2014)

A few more recieved, thanks.
Bold are awaiting payment.

1 . Region3
2 . 2blue
3 . *the hammer*
4 . *Region3 Guest1*
5 . *philly169*
6 . *full_throttle*
7 . Crow
8 . *Linnets*
9 . patricks148
10 . Junior
11 . *cookelad*
12 . rickg
13 . *pokerjoke*
14 . *LIG*
15 . Hobbit
16 . *ScienceBoy*
17 . Hooker guest
18 . Leftie
19 . Hooker
20 . *golfdub*
21 . *mashleyR7*
22 . *Nashy*
23 . *MKDave*
24 . *MYoung19*
25 . *Captainron*
26 . *drive4show*
27 . *Merv79*
28 . *ibsmith04*
29 . *Bogie Boy*
30 . *golfdub guest*
31 . *the hammer Guest*
32 . Rob2


----------



## Region3 (Feb 27, 2014)

All single rooms spoken for chaps, sorry.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 27, 2014)

rickg said:



			Gary, just paid by bank transfer mate...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

There goes the neighbourhood


----------



## Region3 (Mar 3, 2014)

A few more paid...

1 . Region3
2 . 2blue
3 . *the hammer*
4 . *Region3 Guest1*
5 . *philly169*
6 . full_throttle
7 . Crow
8 . *Linnets*
9 . patricks148
10 . Junior
11 . cookelad
12 . rickg
13 . *pokerjoke*
14 . *LIG*
15 . Hobbit
16 . *ScienceBoy*
17 . Hooker guest
18 . Leftie
19 . Hooker
20 . *golfdub*
21 . *mashleyR7*
22 . Nashy
23 . *MKDave*
24 . *MYoung19*
25 . *Captainron*
26 . *drive4show*
27 . *Merv79*
28 . *ibsmith04*
29 . *Bogie Boy*
30 . golfdub guest
31 . *the hammer Guest*
32 . Rob2


----------



## Region3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep 'em coming please. Having to chase is the worst part of organising a trip like this.

If anyone has any problems please let me know sooner rather than later, thanks 

1 . Region3
2 . 2blue
3 . *the hammer*
4 . *Region3 Guest1*
5 . *philly169*
6 . full_throttle
7 . Crow
8 . *Linnets*
9 . patricks148
10 . Junior
11 . cookelad
12 . rickg
13 . *pokerjoke*
14 . *LIG*
15 . Hobbit
16 . *ScienceBoy*
17 . Hooker guest
18 . Leftie
19 . Hooker
20 . *golfdub*
21 . *mashleyR7*
22 . Nashy
23 . *MKDave*
24 . *MYoung19*
25 . *Captainron*
26 . drive4show
27 . Merv79
28 . ibsmith04
29 . *Bogie Boy*
30 . golfdub guest
31 . *the hammer Guest*
32 . Rob2


----------



## golfdub (Mar 7, 2014)

Iv just paid up


----------



## Region3 (Mar 7, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Iv just paid up 

Click to expand...

Got it thanks, will update the list after a couple more.

Was the extra Â£1 a tip? 
That's the 2nd one, I could end up making a fortune


----------



## philly169 (Mar 7, 2014)

mines on its way over now.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 7, 2014)

The last one to pay has to share with me. 

That should help get the money in Gary :cheers:


----------



## philly169 (Mar 7, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			The last one to pay has to share with me. 

That should help get the money in Gary :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Il sleep in my car...


----------



## the hammer (Mar 8, 2014)

money sent this morning , myself and guest


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 8, 2014)

Money sent last night


----------



## Region3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks chaps. Updated list below.
If your name is in bold and you won't be paying in the next few days please contact me (if you haven't already), so I know what's going on. Thanks.

1 . Region3
2 . 2blue
3 . the hammer
4 . *Region3 Guest1*
5 . philly169
6 . full_throttle
7 . Crow
8 . *Linnets*
9 . patricks148
10 . Junior
11 . cookelad
12 . rickg
13 . pokerjoke
14 . *LIG*
15 . Hobbit
16 . *ScienceBoy*
17 . Hooker guest
18 . Leftie
19 . Hooker
20 . golfdub
21 . *mashleyR7*
22 . Nashy
23 . *MKDave*
24 . *MYoung19*
25 . *Captainron*
26 . drive4show
27 . Merv79
28 . ibsmith04
29 . *Bogie Boy*
30 . golfdub guest
31 . the hammer Guest
32 . Rob2


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 10, 2014)

Is anyone going from my neck of the woods.
Taunton Ta1.
Or I can pick up along the M5 somewhere
Do you need a lift,just give me some petrol money.
Nice to have some company on a long trip.
Funny though didn't realise it was so far away,even though ive been before.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 10, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Is anyone going from my neck of the woods.
Taunton Ta1.
Or I can pick up along the M5 somewhere
Do you need a lift,just give me some petrol money.
Nice to have some company on a long trip.
Funny though didn't realise it was so far away,even though ive been before.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to suggest/post another thread for lift sharing nearer the date seeing as Woodhall Spa isn't the easiest/nearest place to get to!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 10, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Was going to suggest/post another thread for lift sharing nearer the date seeing as Woodhall Spa isn't the easiest/nearest place to get to!
		
Click to expand...

Its Not that far away,I like to be organised


----------



## Region3 (Mar 17, 2014)

6 to go.


1 . Region3
2 . 2blue
3 . the hammer
4 . Region3 Guest1
5 . philly169
6 . full_throttle
7 . Crow
8 . *Linnets*
9 . patricks148
10 . Junior
11 . cookelad
12 . rickg
13 . pokerjoke
14 . LIG
15 . Hobbit
16 . *ScienceBoy*
17 . Hooker guest
18 . Leftie
19 . Hooker
20 . golfdub
21 . *mashleyR7*
22 . Nashy
23 . *MKDave*
24 . *MYoung19*
25 . *Captainron*
26 . drive4show
27 . Merv79
28 . ibsmith04
29 . golfdub guest
30 . the hammer Guest
31 . Rob2
32 . Lincoln Quaker


----------



## Region3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Bump.

PM's sent a couple of days ago to those we're waiting on. Don't know what else I can do.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 20, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Bump.

PM's sent a couple of days ago to those we're waiting on. Don't know what else I can do.
		
Click to expand...


To be honest Gaz nothing.
You stated you wanted payment by Mid March
If they have not got the decency to reply,especially if they are still posting regular take them out.

People have got to start realising organising a meet takes time,sometimes money
and a lot of emails to and fro.
Sometimes you just got to what you have to do.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 20, 2014)

i havent seen ScienceBoy post for a while, I'll see if I can prod him in the computer game world.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 20, 2014)

Suspect that next pay is next week so maybe just maybe.....

Haven't seen 4 of the guys on the list for a good while posting anything (doesn't mean they aren't lurking)


----------



## Region3 (Mar 20, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Suspect that next pay is next week so maybe just maybe.....
		
Click to expand...

I started asking about a month ago with that reason in mind for Feb's pay day.

No excuse for not getting in touch though.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 20, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I started asking about a month ago with that reason in mind for Feb's pay day.

No excuse for not getting in touch though.
		
Click to expand...

I know and agree! 

See where we are when the dust settles, I know a couple of guys who might be interested in picking up the slack!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 26, 2014)

'Tis getting closer 

Linnets & ScienceBoy have until the end of the weekend to get in touch with me or I will put the places up for grabs.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 26, 2014)

Like a muppet I have deleted my previous PM's with the bank details on it. I have also got a load of payments set up on my account which start with 'golf' but I can't find your name on them. Dosh is ready to go Gary. Pm'd you for the details.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 26, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Like a muppet I have deleted my previous PM's with the bank details on it. I have also got a load of payments set up on my account which start with 'golf' but I can't find your name on them. Dosh is ready to go Gary. Pm'd you for the details.
		
Click to expand...

What a total plank!!




Did I just say that out loud to a guy that's 6'8" and I'm going to come face to face with in a couple of weeks time?


----------



## Region3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Like a muppet I have deleted my previous PM's with the bank details on it. I have also got a load of payments set up on my account which start with 'golf' but I can't find your name on them. Dosh is ready to go Gary. Pm'd you for the details.
		
Click to expand...

No pm received. Will send one to you.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2014)

Gary, just wondering if you get any spaces for this then could you stick me down please. I am available that weekend, it is still the 26th isn't it? If you are still full then I can always be available at the last minute as I only live 5 mins from Woodhall Spa.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Gary, just wondering if you get any spaces for this then could you stick me down please. I am available that weekend, it is still the 26th isn't it? If you are still full then I can always be available at the last minute as I only live 5 mins from Woodhall Spa.
		
Click to expand...

Hey that would be good mate,we have unfinished business.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2014)

Is it going to another old V whippersnapper match then? If it is it would be good to hand it to them after we got done by Smiffy a couple of years ago :thup:. I will bug Gary about it, we are playing Saturday so I will have 4 hours to bug him to let me play in it...........


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Is it going to another old V whippersnapper match then? If it is it would be good to hand it to them after we got done by Smiffy a couple of years ago :thup:. I will bug Gary about it, we are playing Saturday so I will have 4 hours to bug him to let me play in it...........

Click to expand...

Don't know what the format is mate,however would be nice to play with you one of the days
just to see how you've improved the putting


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Don't know what the format is mate,however would be nice to play with you one of the days
just to see how you've improved the putting

Click to expand...

You would not believe it was the same person, the person that screwed us over against Smiffy with his 3 putting.......lol


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2014)

New updated list.

I fully expect there to be at least 1, probably 2, spaces up for grabs come Monday if anyone else fancies it?

1 . Region3
2 . 2blue
3 . the hammer
4 . Region3 Guest1
5 . philly169
6 . full_throttle
7 . Crow
8 . *Linnets*
9 . patricks148
10 . Junior
11 . cookelad
12 . rickg
13 . pokerjoke
14 . LIG
15 . Hobbit
16 . *ScienceBoy*
17 . Hooker guest
18 . Leftie
19 . Hooker
20 . golfdub
21 . Nashy
22 . Captainron
23 . drive4show
24 . Merv79
25 . ibsmith04
26 . golfdub guest
27 . the hammer Guest
28 . Rob2
29 . iand
30 . *MadAdey*
31 . *jimbob.someroo*
32 . Lincoln Quaker


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 28, 2014)

Woohoo I'm in, I just need someone to share with now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 28, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Woohoo I'm in, I just need someone to share with now.
		
Click to expand...

I will if its ok with gaz,I can put up with your snoring.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 28, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I will if its ok with gaz,I can put up with your snoring.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy, you joke about the snoring, but when I have had a few beers I can made the room shake...............


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 29, 2014)

All paid up this morning via BT :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 29, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I will if its ok with gaz,I can put up with your snoring.
		
Click to expand...

All paid up, chatting to Garry this morning on the course he said he is happy enough for us to share if you want.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 29, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			All paid up, chatting to Garry this morning on the course he said he is happy enough for us to share if you want.
		
Click to expand...

Sure
After our 4-1 victory today and our win over Bayern on Tuesday nothing can get me down.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 29, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			All paid up this morning via BT :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got it, thanks


----------



## 2blue (Mar 30, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Got it, thanks 

Click to expand...

I've a mate wanting to come on this...  is there room?


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 31, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Sure
After our 4-1 victory today and our win over Bayern on Tuesday nothing can get me down.
		
Click to expand...

Not too sure about that mate. When we have won the title by the end of April and you have to hear me going on about it...........lol

YNWA


----------



## Region3 (Mar 31, 2014)

2blue said:



			I've a mate wanting to come on this...  is there room?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, there's 2 at the moment. 1 is potentially taken but 1 is free for sure.

Is he a definite? Do you still have my bank details?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 31, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Yes, there's 2 at the moment. 1 is potentially taken but 1 is free for sure.

Is he a definite? Do you still have my bank details?
		
Click to expand...

He's just off night shift, but will chase him a little later....  will let you know as soon as I do.:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Cheers buddy, you joke about the snoring, but when I have had a few beers I can made the room shake...............

Click to expand...



Looks like you have pulled already!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 31, 2014)

2blue said:



			He's just off night shift, but will chase him a little later....  will let you know as soon as I do.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Something has come up...  so he's not able to....  sorry.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 31, 2014)

2blue said:



			Something has come up...  so he's not able to....  sorry.
		
Click to expand...


Ok, thanks for letting me know.

Anyone else? 2 spaces left......


----------

